# Tour bus crashes in Redding, CA (11/23/14)



## CHamilton (Nov 23, 2014)

1 killed, dozens injured in California bus crash




> REDDING, CALIF. — A tour bus that had already crashed into a restaurant earlier in the day overturned Sunday in Northern California, killing one person and injuring dozens more, five of them seriously, authorities said.
> 
> The bus traveling form Los Angeles to Pasco, Washington, crashed just off Interstate 5 at about 8:30 a.m. about 100 miles south of the Oregon border.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 23, 2014)

Ah, Van Hool.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Nov 23, 2014)

"Already crashed into a restaurant earlier in the day.."

Why on earth was the driver and bus allowed to continue the trip?????


----------



## rickycourtney (Nov 23, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> "Already crashed into a restaurant earlier in the day.."
> 
> Why on earth was the driver and bus allowed to continue the trip?????


That's the multi-million dollar question.It's also likely grounds for a multi-million dollar lawsuit...


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Nov 23, 2014)

Perhaps the bus driver did a "hit-and-run". Perhaps he hit the restaurant by accident but decided to bug out of there instead of risking being delayed by an investigation. Then he crashed again.


----------

